# Cabinet under 3500/- to be bought locally(urgent)



## conman_revolution (Jan 15, 2015)

Need quick reply and suggestions for a good featured cabinet under Rs.3500 for  office/personal use 
Regarding rest of the components of the rig have already finalised on following :
Intel Core i3-4150 -2 pcs
GA-H81M-S2PH ( rev2.0 ) -1 pc only for software and general office use 
GA-B85M-D3H ( rev2.0 ) -1 pc for gaming and office use 
Antec VP450P SMPS -2 pcs 
HDD WD Blue (WD10EZEX) 7200Rpm -1 pc 
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 ram -1 pc 
Asus optical drive -2 pcs 
Cabinets -2 pcs? Preferred brand Corsair or Cooler Master 
Pls. Don't suggest Deepcool TESSERACT or Bitfenix Merc Alpha as required to purchase through local shops in Mumbai  urgently and can't wait for online delivery.
Need super quick suggestions on other viable options than the two above.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 16, 2015)

look for corsair spec 03,its a decent cabinet for under Rs 4000


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 16, 2015)

I have bought GA-H81M-S2PH last week...its a good board  using wth g3220  + corsair vengance 4g 1600MHz + cx430v2 + samsung 840 evo for office use

I have corsair spec 02 and with gigabyte 970a-ds3p + fx6400 + sapphire r7 250 gddr5 1gb + corsair vengance 4g 1600MHz + cx430v2 + samsung 840 evo ...got last 3 months back, for personal use


----------



## conman_revolution (Jan 16, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> look for corsair spec 03,its a decent cabinet for under Rs 4000



Thx. for the suggestion but budget seems to exceed by a good 1k my friend.
But lemme know where can I get it under 4k coz the one with 2 Orange LED fans itself will come around 4k whereas the one with 3 RED LED fans will be more than 4.5k.
Correct me if I am wrong!

- - - Updated - - -



kARTechnology said:


> I have bought GA-H81M-S2PH last week...its a good board  using wth g3220  + corsair vengance 4g 1600MHz + cx430v2 + samsung 840 evo for office use
> 
> I have corsair spec 02 and with gigabyte 970a-ds3p + fx6400 + sapphire r7 250 gddr5 1gb + corsair vengance 4g 1600MHz + cx430v2 + samsung 840 evo ...got last 3 months back, for personal use



Thx. for your suggestion mate will definitely look for this unless  Spec 03 price difference is minimal.
BTW how much did you get the MOBO (which version? ) CABBY & RAM for ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2015)

if you can spend 4k then it's also a good option IMO :
Cabinets : Antec GX Series GX900 ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 17, 2015)

conman_revolution said:


> Thx. for the suggestion but budget seems to exceed by a good 1k my friend.
> But lemme know where can I get it under 4k coz the one with 2 Orange LED fans itself will come around 4k whereas the one with 3 RED LED fans will be more than 4.5k.
> Correct me if I am wrong!
> 
> ...



spec 02                               @ 4090           @ chennai local itdepot
g3220                                  @ 3390--offer @ snapdeal
corsair 4g vengance 1600MHz  @ 2902 --offer @ snapdeal
GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH       @ 4462--offer @ eBay        *1 week back and import date is dec 2014, not sure of revision will see and tell*
fx6300                                 @ 6626--offer @ snapdeal  in september
cx430v2                               @3879--offer @ snapdeal    damaged in transit, refunded money and bought from ebay @ 2948 with offer(12%)


----------



## conman_revolution (Jan 21, 2015)

Finally bought this rig today for prices and specifications attached:
Time to update the prices for following configurations in budget segment :-
Intel Core i3-4150 @7100
GA-H81M-S2PH(rev2.0) @4100
GA-B85M-D3H (rev2.0) @5100
Corsair Vengeance (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 ram @2750
WD BLUE (WD10EZEX) 1tb 7200 Rpm @3400 
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch monitor @8350
Antec VP450P SMPS @ 2300
Cooler Master elite 311 cabinet @2150
Asus DRW 24D3ST DVD writer @ 1050
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo @700
Prices inclusive of VAT5%
In addition to the above got following free accessories :-
Headphone with mic,Spike Guard,Card Reader,Mouse pad,Dust cover


----------



## conman_revolution (Jan 24, 2015)

conman_revolution said:


> View attachment 15130
> 
> finally bought this rig today for prices and specifications attached:
> Time to update the prices for following configurations in budget segment :-
> ...





pfa


----------

